# OK, now what's going on here?



## davea (Feb 4, 2011)

I introduced myself in January with blood test results that indicated and were later confirmed I was hyperthyroid (Graves).
The results then were T4 free=2.41 (.82-1.77) and TSH=<.005 (.450-4.500)

I had several tests since:
May: TSH=4.98, T4=.56

June: TSH=3.96, T4=.83

My medication (Methimazole) went from 20mg at first to now 7.5mg.

My concern and question now is that I had a test recently which was unrelated and not ordered by my doctor. The results were TSH=0.015, T4=1.50.

So, my T4 goes from high to low to back in acceptable range while my TSH goes from nonexistent to somewhat normal to very low again. I may be misunderstanding these results, but I thought the numbers would or should be opposites of each other until they normalize with meds.


----------

